# **** Crazy Cletis



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

AKA Drifter went to Chesaning today and got a surprise!! This dog came to me as a broke dog will not find another in 1000 would not part with him for anything. His third ukc hunt two **** and first squirrel. First and second in **** and First in squirrel. Today 5 registered and 2 champion dogs He won with 100 plus and 175 circle champion class also won with 100 plus. Tuff hunting cold and windy but I had a ball.


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

nice win, congrats, great pic too.


----------



## lfrisbie (Dec 17, 2005)

Congratulations on the win Dan and Drifter {Cletis} The squirrel weren't moving conditions were rough. Drifter {Cletis} done well. Am sure we will be seeing more of Drifter in the winners circle. Again congratulations.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice Job Dan !
Congrats !


----------

